# Using Skype and keeping old landline number?



## Ruam (16 Mar 2009)

Is it possible to use Skype and keep your old landline number?

Ruam


----------



## tiger (16 Mar 2009)

Not sure.
In the US maybe but don't know about IRL
http://www.ehow.com/how_2052608_skype-phone-number-another-carrier.html
It is possible to switch your Irish landline phone no. to a VOIP provider, e.g.
http://www.blueface.ie/switch.aspx
I've stopped using skype & don't use blueface or anyother VOIP service.
There used to be a VOIP forum on boards.ie, might be worth having a look there.


----------

